# RAM nach ROM kopieren geht nicht



## Dark Dragon (5 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ihr habt da mal einen Tip für mich. 

S7-300 CPU 614
Step 7 V5.3 auf Laptop mit PC-Adapter.

Ich kann ein Programm ich die S7 laden und auch einwandfrei ausführen.

Will ich aber die Funktion "RAM nach ROM kopieren" nutzen, dann erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung :
"(8104) Der Dienst ist auf der Baugruppe nicht implementiert oder es wird ein Telegrammfehler gemeldet."

Eine Memory Card ist nicht gesteckt.

Hat die CPU kein internes EEPROM oder Flash ?

Pufferbatterie ist OK, aber trotzdem verliert die CPU das Programm bei Spannungsausfall.
(Die Anzeige "BATF" leuchtet nicht). 
Das interne RAM scheint wohl nicht batteriegepuffert zu sein. Die interne Uhr läuft weiter bei Netzausfall ... 

Eine Memory Card 64K habe ich zwar, aber sobald ich diese einstecke gibt´s einen geht die "SF" auf Rot und die CPU wird vom PG nicht mehr gefunden.
Erst nach ziehen der Speicherkarte und URlöschen / Spannung aus-ein geht´s wieder.

Leider habe ich keine Anleitung für die CPU 614 gefunden.  

Besteht noch Hoffnung ??? 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## centipede (6 Mai 2007)

Hi,

deine CPU unterstützt diese Funktion nicht.

Gruß Centi


----------



## Dark Dragon (6 Mai 2007)

Traurig !
Wenn man bedenkt, dass meine alte S5 100U Das Programm auch bei Netzausfall per Batterie behält und sogar Flash-Eproms beschreiben kann ...

Die Memory Card der S7 kann ich nicht beschreiben und das AG offensichtlich auch nicht.

Aber ich nehme an, eine CPU 314 oder 315 kann bei Netzausfall das Programm behalten ???

Ansonsten wird wohl eine externe USV herhalten müssen.


----------



## RaiKa (6 Mai 2007)

Also ich denke schon, dass die CPU 614 die Funktion "RAM nach ROM" kopieren unterstützt.

Wenn nach dem Stecken der Memory Card keine Verbindung zwischen CPU und PG möglich ist, dann weil die CPU nach einer Änderung des Speicherausbaus ein Urlöschen anfordert. Also den BA-Schalter einmal kurz auf MRES, damit wird das Urlöschen angestossen. 
Danach sollte der Zugriff mit "Anwenderprogramm auf MemoryCard laden" möglich sein und natürlich auch "RAM nach ROM" kopieren.

Viel Erfolg.

Gruß
raika


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Mai 2007)

Das einzige was ich braucbares über die CPU614 gefunden habe:


Operating system updates for S7-614 CPUs:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...d&objid=15351139&DataKey=15351139&treeLang=en

Diverses:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...d&objid=15351139&DataKey=15351139&treeLang=en

Naja,eventuell mal bei Siemens direkt anfragen....irgenwie muss es ja funktionieren.
Die haben sicher keine CPU gebaut wo man nach jeden Spannungsausfall das Programm laden muss....


----------



## MSB (6 Mai 2007)

Kann ja sein das ich etwas falsch interpretiere:

In deinem Eingangspost schreibst du:
Eine Memory Card ist nicht gesteckt.

In deiner ersten Antwort:
Die Memory Card der S7 kann ich nicht beschreiben und das AG offensichtlich auch nicht.

Jetzt definitiv gefragt:
Hast du eine Memory-Karte in der CPU oder nicht?
Falls nicht, kann auch die Funktion RAM nach ROM nicht funktionieren, da das ROM die MemoryCard ist.

Zu deiner Eingangsfrage:
Die Siemens-CPU's habe für gewöhnlich kein integriertes EEPROM/Flash.
Deshalb benötigen die älteren ja eine Batterie und/oder eine MemoryCard.
Wäre aber auch möglich das die 614 in dem Punkt spezieller ist.

Das die CPU mit MC auf Störung geht, kann auch daran liegen das auf der Karte halt
irgendwas gespeichert ist, was deiner CPU nicht passt. (Hatte ich letztens auch, allerdings mit einer MMC).


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## centipede (6 Mai 2007)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Naja,eventuell mal bei Siemens direkt anfragen....irgenwie muss es ja funktionieren.
> Die haben sicher keine CPU gebaut wo man nach jeden Spannungsausfall das Programm laden muss....



Na ja, wie schon erwähnt, entweder du steckst eine Pufferbatterie um deinen RAM zu puffern oder du verwendest eine Flashkarte, die du aber nicht mit RAM nach ROM kopieren beschreiben kannst. Verwende einen Prommer oder ein PG.

Nochmals: Deine CPU unterstützt diese Funktion nicht !!!!!


----------



## Dark Dragon (6 Mai 2007)

@ RaiKa :



> Wenn nach dem Stecken der Memory Card keine Verbindung zwischen CPU und PG möglich ist, dann weil die CPU nach einer Änderung des Speicherausbaus ein Urlöschen anfordert.


 
Laut Diagnosepuffer ist dies der Fall



> Also den BA-Schalter einmal kurz auf MRES, damit wird das Urlöschen angestossen.


 
Das funktioniert leider nicht. Die Störung "SF" erlischt kurz,
Reset erfolgt und danach ist "SF" wieder rot und "STOP" blinkt langsam.



> Danach sollte der Zugriff mit "Anwenderprogramm auf MemoryCard laden" möglich sein und natürlich auch "RAM nach ROM" kopieren.


 
Leider nein. Ich habe schon so einiges versuchr. Aber mit gesteckter Memory Card meldet sich die 614 komplett vom MPI Bus ab. Das PG verliert die Verbindung solange, bis ich ohne Karte resette.








Punkt 6 : Einschalten der S7 ohne MC.
Punkt 5 : Stecken der MC.

Mehrere Versuche mit dem Schalter URLÖSCHEN tauchen nicht im Protokoll auf !

Punkt 2: Ziehen der MC und resetten durch Schlüsselschalter auf "MRES"

Punkt 1 : PG findet das AG wieder 



@ MSB:



> In deinem Eingangspost schreibst du:
> Eine Memory Card ist nicht gesteckt.


 
Ja, DA war sie auch nicht gesteckt und ich hatte eine Verbindung PG <-> AG.




> In deiner ersten Antwort:
> Die Memory Card der S7 kann ich nicht beschreiben und das AG offensichtlich auch nicht.
> 
> Jetzt definitiv gefragt:
> Hast du eine Memory-Karte in der CPU oder nicht?


 
Genau gesagt: Ich habe sie momentan daneben liegen. 
Ich habe die Zustände mit gesteckter und gezogener Karte dargestellt.

Und ich war mir nicht sicher, ob zum RAM -> ROM kopieren eine Memory Card zwingend erforderlich ist. Oder ob die CPU auch ein internes ROM /EEPROM hat.
Deswegen habe ich das so geschrieben.




> Zu deiner Eingangsfrage:
> Die Siemens-CPU's habe für gewöhnlich kein integriertes EEPROM/Flash.
> Deshalb benötigen die älteren ja eine Batterie und/oder eine MemoryCard.


 
Aha ! 
Trotzdem wundert mich, dass das RAM nach Netzausfall trotz Pufferbatterie leer ist.



> Wäre aber auch möglich das die 614 in dem Punkt spezieller ist.


 
Die Dokus, die ich gefunden habe sind diesbezüglich leider mehr als dürftig.



> Das die CPU mit MC auf Störung geht, kann auch daran liegen das auf der Karte halt
> irgendwas gespeichert ist, was deiner CPU nicht passt. (Hatte ich letztens auch, allerdings mit einer MMC).


 
Vermute ich auch. Oder die MC ist defekt. Leider kann ich das nicht testen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bitverbieger (6 Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
habe eine ältere 314er mit ähnlichen Problemen.
Ich habe die Speicherkarte mit Hilfe vom PG urgelöscht.
Danach war alle wieder in Ordnung.

MFG
Bitverbieger


----------



## Dark Dragon (6 Mai 2007)

Tja ... leider habe ich nur S5 - PG´s, die E(e)proms schießen können.  PG675 und PG750.
S7 Memorycards ... sieht schlecht aus.

Habe noch ein paar mal rumprobiert ... 






Zwischen 2 und 1 wurde wieder die MC gezogen und der Diagnosepuffer wurde ausgelesen.
Irgendwas auf der Karte scheint die CPU nicht zu mögen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (6 Mai 2007)

ich kenne die 614 leider nicht - nehme aber einfach mal an daß wenn ein Steckplatz für eine MC vorhanden ist eben auch eine unterstützt wird...

Du brauchst eine LEERE MC, notfalls mit Prommer löschen, welche deine CPU auch schnallt - d.h. sie darf z.B. nicht zu groß sein sonst geht´s auch nicht.

Dann Batterie raus, Netz aus, Karte rein, Netz ein -> CPU fordert Urlöschen an...

Dazu musst du den Schlüssel auf MRES halten bis die Stop LED zu blinken aufhört und dann kurz loslassen und gleich wieder auf MRES bis die Stop LED erneut zu blinken aufhört -> deine CPU ist nun urgelöscht...

Dann kannst du dein Progamm incl. Systemdaten neu laden oder direkt den Befehl "Anwenderprogramm auf MemoryCard laden" ausführen.

Beachte auch daß wenn du z.B. versuchst über die zweite Schnittstelle (falls sie eine hat) zuzugreifen es u.U. nicht gehen wird da zuerst mal die Systemdaten geladen sein müssen in welchen die zweite Schnittstelle definiert ist...

Also i.d.R. zuerst nur über MPI.


----------



## Maxl (6 Mai 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dein Progamm incl. Systemdaten neu laden oder direkt den Befehl "Anwenderprogramm auf MemoryCard laden" ausführen.


"RAM nach ROM kopieren" wird meines Wissens nach nur von den 300er CPUs unterstützt.

Bei allen anderen CPUs (und vermutlich auch bei der 614) muss die Funktion "Anwenderprogramm laden auf Memorycard" verwendet werden. Dabei muss man jedoch aufpassen, die hier die CPU urgelöscht wird, und dann das komplette Offline-Programm auf die Memory-card geschrieben wird.
--> also: vorher DBs sichern!!

mfg
maxl


----------



## Dark Dragon (6 Mai 2007)

@rs-plc-aa :

Leider habe ich keinen externen Prommer. :roll:

@Maxl :

"Anwenderprogramm laden auf Memorycard" scheidet im Moment leider auch (noch) aus, da ich keine Verbindung mit dem AG bei gesteckter MC bekomme.

DB´s sichern wird hier nicht nötig sein ...  
Wobei ich mir gerade die Frage stelle, ob das Teil denn wenigstens DB´s batteriegepuffert speichert ... 
Wenn schon keine Programme... :sm10:
Ist ja "nur" ein Privatprojekt zu Hause um meine Kenntnisse auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (7 Mai 2007)

Ja aber der Fehler wird ja wahrscheinlich nur der sein daß deine MC NICHT gelöscht / leer ist. Zweitens sollte sie zu deiner CPU kompatibel sein -> nicht zu groß + richtiger Typ.

Das mit der Batteriepufferung mußt du - wenn sich hier niemend meldet der eine definitive Aussage machen kann mangels Erfahrungen mit der 614 - bei Siemens direkt erfragen...


----------



## DEGO (7 Mai 2007)

*ram nach rom welche Baugruppen*



> *Anleitung:*
> Bei CPU-Baugruppen, die ein *integriertes EPROM* besitzen, können Sie den Inhalt des Ladespeichers auf das integrierte EPROM kopieren, um die Daten bei Spannungsausfall ohne Batterie oder Urlöschen nicht zu verlieren.
> Gehen Sie folgendermaßen vor:
> Setzen Sie die CPU in den Betriebszustand STOP.
> ...


quelle: *Beitrags-ID:*299133


----------



## Dark Dragon (7 Mai 2007)

Danke, aber das hilft mir auch nicht viel weiter, da in der Liste die 614 nicht aufgeführt ist.

Vom EEprom / MC mal abgesehen ...
Wieso speichert die CPU denn das Programm nicht im RAM, wenn die Pufferbatterie angeschlossen und i.O. ist ?  

Nach Netzausfall sind nur noch die fest implementierten Standardbausteine vorhanden.  

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dark Dragon (8 Mai 2007)

> MC NICHT gelöscht / leer ist. Zweitens sollte sie zu deiner CPU kompatibel sein -> nicht zu groß + richtiger Typ.


 
MC ist 5V FLASH 64 KBYTE / 8 BIT
6ES7 951-0KF00-0AA0

Die CPU ist :
6ES7 614-1AH00-0AB3


----------



## centipede (8 Mai 2007)

Dark Dragon schrieb:


> Wieso speichert die CPU denn das Programm nicht im RAM, wenn die Pufferbatterie angeschlossen und i.O. ist ?
> 
> Nach Netzausfall sind nur noch die fest implementierten Standardbausteine vorhanden.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Manchmal ist es nötig die Batterie mit einem Draht kurzzuschließen (eigentlich sollte man das über einen Widerstand erledigen), erst dann funktioniert sie richtig.

Meines Wissens ist die 614er nur eine Aufgebohrte 315er mit mehr Speicher, die zu S7 Anfangszeiten für die Automobilindustrie angefertigt wurde.


----------



## Dark Dragon (8 Mai 2007)

Mit Draht ud. Widerstand kurzschließen, damit sie richtig funktioniert ???   Das habe ich ja noch nie gehört.  
Das werde ich gleich mal bei meiner Autobatterie testen.  

Die Batterie funktioniert einwandfrei. Hat die angegebenen 3,6V, die rote "BATF" LED bleibt dunkel und die interne Uhr läuft auch bei Netzausfall weiter.


----------



## Werner54 (8 Mai 2007)

*FAQ beim großen S..*



Dark Dragon schrieb:


> Mit Draht ud. Widerstand kurzschließen, damit sie richtig funktioniert ???  Das habe ich ja noch nie gehört.


@Dark Dragon                 Das läßt sich nachlesen, *Beitrags-ID:*15087744


----------



## Dark Dragon (8 Mai 2007)

@Werner54 :

Aha ! Das hilft also bei Lithiumzellen, die lange Zeit gelagert wurden.
Das Problem kann ich bei mir jedoch aus den o.g. Gründen ausschließen.


----------

